# Coyote night hunting with shotgun?



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

It appears I have misread the night time coyote hunting regs. I did not realize that you can't use buckshot.

http://www.michigan.gov/images/dnr/Nighttime_Raccoon_and_Predator_Hunting_table_361443_7.jpg

"or shotgun with load other than buckshot, slug, ball or cut shell"

So what are you supposed to use? Birdshot? I have only hunted once at night but it was with my 17hmr, called in a yote that snuck up on me at 40 yards I wished after I had my shotgun but it appears I could not of used it anyway.


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I use dead coyote 3 inch. Some guys shoot turkey loads # 5 but I haven't tried yet. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I load F lead loads. About the same as 4 buck.

Griff


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wondering, why not buckshot?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Patman75 said:


> Just wondering, why not buckshot?


Cause they don't want you to take a shot at a deer at night, or have the "ability to"... Though .22lr is legal... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

DIYsportsman said:


> Cause they don't want you to take a shot at a deer at night, or have the "ability to"... Though .22lr is legal...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


So it all comes back to poaching. I did not know that deer come into rabbit distress calls.


----------



## 79gmcjimmy (Dec 20, 2009)

I bet more deer get killed every year with a 22 than any other deer rifle. I don't see there point. If I was a poacher I would be going out with something that you can hear fire in the next county. I think we should be able to use .22 cal center fire rifles and hunt from a elevated stand at night. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

79gmcjimmy said:


> I bet more deer get killed every year with a 22 than any other deer rifle. I don't see there point. If I was a poacher I would be going out with something that you can hear fire in the next county. I think we should be able to use .22 cal center fire rifles and hunt from a elevated stand at night.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Definately seems to be some room for improvement in the current coyote hunting regs. I can't imagine a poacher wanting to use a 3" magnum buckshot round. Everyone within a few miles will hear the shot.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

We are working on making #3 and#4 buckshot legal at night. Work in progress we have at least one Commissioner actively on our side and I believe more that do not have a problem with it.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Patman75 said:


> So it all comes back to poaching. I did not know that deer come into rabbit distress calls.


My brother and I were out a couple weeks ago. While he was using his distressed rabbit call we had about 10 deer come walking out and stood 60 yards away staring at us. From what I've seen, they don't come to it, but it really doesn't bother them either.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> We are working on making #3 and#4 buckshot legal at night. Work in progress we have at least one Commissioner actively on our side and I believe more that do not have a problem with it.


Cool, thanks for the info. Is this something that might change for 2013-2014 season?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

For night shotgun shooting use T, BBB or BB sized lead shot and a full choke. If you are able to call them in real close use 1s or 2s.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Patman75 said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. Is this something that might change for 2013-2014 season?


It is possible that it could happen for 2013-2014 it all depends on Law Division as they are the ones opposing it. You do need to understand that many in the Law Division are not opposed to legalizing it but the official stance is that it stays the way it is. We will keep on it and see where it goes keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> It is possible that it could happen for 2013-2014 it all depends on Law Division as they are the ones opposing it. You do need to understand that many in the Law Division are not opposed to legalizing it but the official stance is that it stays the way it is. We will keep on it and see where it goes keep your fingers crossed.


Most helpful! Thanks and good luck. Anyone I can contact to help?


----------

